# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: آموزش مفاهیم اولیه اندروید xamarin

## arman_Delta2002

کسی میتونه مفاهیم اولیه زامارین رو توضیح بده
فولدراش چی هست و اسه چیه 
چرا فرما رو باید تو بخش لایر درست کرد و ساختار کد نویسی چرا این شکلیه !
چرا نمیشه هر دکمه ایونت داشته باشه وقتی روشون کلیک میشه و باید توی فایل Activity همه اینا رو نشوت ؟
چطور میشه دسته بندی کرد کد ها رو و مدیریت کرد چرا نمیشه تو پوشه لایر یه زیر پوشه ساخت که فایل ها قاطی نشه وقتی میسازی لایه ای رو ادد میکنی لایه نمایش نمیده و خطا میده !
و توضیحاتی که بشه یه زمینه اولیه از ساختار زامرین اندروید بده ؟!

----------


## arman_Delta2002

http://daneshju-club.com/%D8%A8%D8%B...7%D9%86-c.html
این مطلب رو پیدا کردم و خوندم و خوندم درست رسیدم به جایی که نمیدونستم یهو مطلبه تموم شد :D
کسی نیست ادامه این اموزش رو تو سایت برنامه نویس بزاره ؟
میخوام با مفهوم ساخت اشیا ارتباط بین چند فرم تو اندروید بدونم 
چطور میشه 3-4 تا فرم داشت و واسه هر کدوم یه اکتیویی ساخت و کداش رو تو اونا نوشت و فرم ها رو اجرا کرد و ....

----------


## c0mmander

> http://daneshju-club.com/%D8%A8%D8%B...7%D9%86-c.html
> این مطلب رو پیدا کردم و خوندم و خوندم درست رسیدم به جایی که نمیدونستم یهو مطلبه تموم شد :D
> کسی نیست ادامه این اموزش رو تو سایت برنامه نویس بزاره ؟
> میخوام با مفهوم ساخت اشیا ارتباط بین چند فرم تو اندروید بدونم 
> چطور میشه 3-4 تا فرم داشت و واسه هر کدوم یه اکتیویی ساخت و کداش رو تو اونا نوشت و فرم ها رو اجرا کرد و ....


اون مطلب من به خاطر یکی از دوستانم داخل که قولش رو داده بودم داخل اون انجمن شروع کردم اما به دلیل داشتن چندتا پروژه سنگین و مشکلات دانشگاهی مجبور به ترک اونجا شدم ..
اتفاقا چند روز پیش رفتم که مطالب جدید رو بزارم اما به دلیل اینکه باید ویرایش میکردم منصرف شدم انشالله در اسرع وقت هم اونجا میگذارم هم به صورت پی دی اف قرار میدم که همه استفاده کنند.

----------


## jojoba2010

گروه زیر برای برنامه نویسان آندروید با زبان #C ایجاد کردیم (Xamarin)
لینک زیر را در مرورگر گوشی که دارای telegram هست باز کنید بعد بصورت اتوماتیک در تلگرام شما گروه باز می شود و می توانید فعالیت کنید.https://telegram.me/jojoba2010

----------


## mahdiyar.m

زمارین سنتر مرجع فارسی زامارین
آموزش زامارین را از اینجا دریافت کنید
Xamarincenter.ir

----------


## M aJi D

> کسی میتونه مفاهیم اولیه زامارین رو توضیح بده
> فولدراش چی هست و اسه چیه 
> چرا فرما رو باید تو بخش لایر درست کرد و ساختار کد نویسی چرا این شکلیه !
> چرا نمیشه هر دکمه ایونت داشته باشه وقتی روشون کلیک میشه و باید توی فایل Activity همه اینا رو نشوت ؟
> چطور میشه دسته بندی کرد کد ها رو و مدیریت کرد چرا نمیشه تو پوشه لایر یه زیر پوشه ساخت که فایل ها قاطی نشه وقتی میسازی لایه ای رو ادد میکنی لایه نمایش نمیده و خطا میده !
> و توضیحاتی که بشه یه زمینه اولیه از ساختار زامرین اندروید بده ؟!




مرجع تخصصی زامارین فارسی به اون صورت رسمی نداریم اما سایتهای مختلفی برای آموزش برنامه نویسی موبایل با زامارین و کلا آموزش زامارین است که می تونید مطالعه کنید .

در خصوص sdk و ndk  و نصب زامارین و کار با زامارین هم مطالبی هست .

----------

